# Windows streaming problem glitches in the video



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

First, my Alienware Alpha has always had problems with Tivo streaming. However, usually I can get a brief moment of flawless streaming from the Tivo after an nVidia driver reload, but now that doesn't help.

The video stream has glitches with audio pops and what looks like timing errors with frames freezing and the like.

I should note only this PC has problem, the stream works fine elsewhere.

I am not sure how to troubleshoot this further. Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Streaming to a PC relies on the Flash plug-in. Have you updated that recently? Or changed browsers?


----------



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

No, but I will reinstall flash right now. I should note when this problem happens it persists across browsers (IE, Firefox and Chrome).


----------



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Streaming to a PC relies on the Flash plug-in. Have you updated that recently? Or changed browsers?


I reinstalled Flash and now I am streaming fine. This has been months dealing with this problem; thanks for finally giving me some relief.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No problem, glad it helped


----------



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> No problem, glad it helped


It did, it's the first progress I have made on this since it started. However, it seems to be a fleeting fix, as the problem comes back. So strange.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you tried multiple browsers? I know Chrome and Firefox use different version of Flash, maybe one works better then the other?


----------



## Rassilon (Jun 20, 2003)

Based on my previous attempts to troubleshoot the stream I wasn't actually hopeful I would find anything useful here about my problems.... but...

Thanks for the flash info guys. I switched to using Firefox (and thus a different flash version) from Chrome and now things play fine again. I guess they must have tweaked something in a recent chrome release relating to flash.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think Flash is disabled by default in Chrome now.


----------



## GPT999 (Jun 22, 2009)

Having same problem, and on my pc firefox does not play the video at all, just the spinning blue wheel. I am using windows 10 64 bit... See this on multiple different pc's in my house, not just this one. Has been problem now for months, I am using chrome 32 bit which has the stuttering problem. When I tried 64 bit, would not play at all, spinning blue circle forever.


----------



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

Well that is frustrating. My problem would persist across browsers, and often I wouldn't have a play button at all. Often a reinstall of my videocard drivers would fix the problem, but it inevitably came back. I am speaking in past tense because I finally solved this problem, for me, by buying an Amazon Fire TV stick. I popped it into my HDMI "input" this Alienware has, and now I hit my third thumb mouse button to switch between windows and android.

I hope you guys ever figure this out. I think it might be an nvidia problem?


----------



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

It's got the be an issue with Flash. I am going to uninstall Flash and then reinstall, I suppose. The Flash in Chrome is internal, so I can't there.


----------



## GPT999 (Jun 22, 2009)

Still having problems but found workaround that is slightly more palatable, disable chrome 32 bit "Use Hardware Acceleration when available", video is rougher then normal but not skipping and audio is clear and uninterrupted. While not a fix I have to think this is a clue as to the real problem??


----------

